
Mark Shuttleworth wants to build an Ubuntu installer with Electron - O_H_E
https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2018-May/040301.html
======
jlgaddis
Perhaps when he's done with the Electron installer he can write one similar to
OpenBSD's installer. That way, anyone who doesn't have 8 GB of RAM can also
install Ubuntu.

------
Insanity
So now their installer can be more bloated than the OS! :-)

Jokes aside, I wonder why he feels like he needs to build one in Electron. I
think "just cause we can" can be great fun, but I was looking for a more
substantial reason but can't seem to find it.

I've been running Linux distros for some time now (and Ubuntu being my
standard for some years) and did not feel like the installers were any trouble
in the past few years.

~~~
kevin_b_er
Installer might be ok, because it only has to start once. Otherwise the
startup and UI lag times are too high with electron apps.

I'm more worried the installer will lose even more features while adding HTML5
animations.

------
funspectre
They say "if it ain't broke, don't fix it". The current installer has its
quirks, the proposed one will have even more.

Who chooses an electron app over a Python implementation? It's like picking
atom over sublime.

------
SEJeff
Sounds great, hopefully he can keep working on a good distro! At this point in
time, installing Linux generally isn't a problem at all. Fedora installs
great, SUSE installs great, Ubuntu installs great, etc.

------
cweagans
I'm pretty amused at the responses to his message - there are none as far as I
can see. Apparently the answer to his question is "Nobody".

------
butz
Why not GTK? Gnome developers should make "standard" Linux installer -
Software app works pretty good and fast.

~~~
craftyguy
I feel like at this point, we should just be glad that Canonical is not
creating a brand new API/framework/specification/"standard", and actually
using an existing one.

~~~
eliaspro
Reinventing the wheel... there's the fantastic Calamares Installer Framework
which solves exactly this problem:
[https://calamares.io/](https://calamares.io/)

~~~
craftyguy
> Reinventing the wheel

Canonical is notorious for doing this. The silver lining in this case is that
they aren't reinventing all of the pieces of the wheel..

Yea, Calamares is a really cool project. It's a shame Canonical isn't using
it.

